# My beloved Collection :) (Pic Heavy)



## sherby2722 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ive always loved make up but only started collecting in december 08 so most of my collection is from then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brushes












Hello Kitty Brush Set & Holder




Graphic Garden Brush Set & Bag




Magic Mirth&Mischief Brush Set & Bag




Magic Mirth&Mischief Brush Set & Bag

Eyeshadow Palettes




(From L-R) Sweet lust,Jest,Pink freeze,Hush,Yogurt,Girlie,Gleam,Rose, Passionate,Paradisco,Star violet,Expensive Pink





(From L-R) Digit,Crystal,Beautiful Iris,Purple haze,Creme de violet, Parfait amour,Plum dressing,Sketch,Nocturnelle,Trax,Beauty marked, Fig.1





(From L-R) Nylon,Vanilla,Naked lunch,All that glitters,Honesty,Vex, Bronze,Embark,Amber lights





(From L-R) Aqua,Juxt,Gorgeous Gold,Surreal,Aquadisiac,Goldmine, Steamy,Shimmermoss,Electra





(From L-R) Crystal Avalanche,Carbon,Silver ring,Knight divine





(From Top-Bottom) UD Deluxe shadow box, Ammo shadow box





(From T-B) UD Sustainable shadow box,Get Baked Palette





(From T-B) Dame edna royal tour palette, Hello kitty too dolly palette





(From L-R) Graphic garden Fresh Cut Palette, Graphic Garden Graphic Garden Palette





(From L-R) Magic Mirth&Mischief Palettes-6 Sorceress Eye shadows,6 Mystic Cool Eye shadows,6 Devil May Dare Eyeshadows





Sleek Original Palette





Sleek Curious Palette

Eyeshadow Bases















Mineralize Eyeshadows




(From L-R) Hot Contrast,Sea&Sky,Fresh Green Mix,Engaging,Threesome,Love Connection,Pink Split,Play On Plums,Odd Couple,Girlish Romp,Eccentricity,Fashion Patch,Odd Bits,Under Your Spell,Devil May Care

Eyeshadows




(From L-R) Mylar,Sugarshot,Et tu bouquet?,Da bling,Swish,Seedy pearl, Beauty sleep,Sunset b.,Dear cupcake,Sushi flower,Expensive pink, French cuff,Flip,Idol eyes,Taupeless,Of summer,Lotusland,Stars n rockets,Hepcat,Copperplate,Brun,Corduroy,Aquavert,  Soft force,Tempting,Satellite dreams





(From L-R) Hotpants,Baked,Sin

Pigments+Glitters




(From L-R) Frost,Vanilla,Pink opal,Kitschmas,Milk,Rose,Pink pearl,Fuschia,Brash&Bold, Mauvement,Circa plum,Violet,Push The Edge,Cornflower,Teal,Chartreuse,Golden lemon,Shimmertime, Pink bronze,Copper sparkle,Reflects transparent teal,Reflects very pink,Fuschia Glitter





Magic,Mirth&Mischief Pigment Sets




(From T-B,L-R) Reflects Gold,Copperized,Rushmetal,Museum Bronze,Jardin Aries,Reflects Transparent Teal,Deep Blue Green,Grape,Fuschia,Reflects Antique Gold,Dark Soul,Chocolate Brown,Sunny Daze,Naked 

Eyelinaz








Liquid Liners (From L-R) Crash,Ectasy,Minx,Perversion

Mascaras





Msfs




(From L-R) Medium Dark,Redhead,Refined,Triple fusion,Perfect topping,Porcelain pink,LightFlush,Smooth merge

Beauty Powders




(From L-R) Pretty baby,Summer rose,Blush of youth

Blushes




(From L-R) Pleasantry,Dainty,Love rock,Grand duo,Daft pink,Hand finish,Conjure Up





(From L-R) Springshhen,Dollymix,Tippy,Pink swoon

Highlighters




(From L-R) Belightful,Silver dusk










(From L-R) BB Platinum shimmer brick,Dior Pop diamond,BB Rose shimmer brick





(From L-R) What a dame,Refined Golden,Spectacle





Nars-Albatross

Foundation etc.





Lipglass




(From T-B) Hot frost,Mimmy,Virgin kiss,Flusterose,Just dessert,Miss marble,Baby sparks,Like venus, Loving touch,TLC-pink fish

Skincare





Thanx 4 looking!!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 6, 2009)

great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 w/ a short time to start


----------



## n_c (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice stash!!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charmaine 82* 

 
_great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 w/ a short time to start_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Very nice stash!!!_

 
Thankyou ladies!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 6, 2009)

very nice collection x


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lovely, love your range of colour!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 6, 2009)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your brush collection is amazing for the short time you've been collecting.

I'm starting my collection properly (now, at the age of 25) and have given away all my makeup that I haven't used in years and am building it up from bits that I actually use..the only mistakes I make now are buying dud products, e.g. Bourjois eye pencils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boooo


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 6, 2009)

This collection is awesome!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thankyou everyone!!

Red ribbon- Good luck with buliding ur collection. stay away from the bourjois eye pencils ive fallen victim in the past.lol UD eyelinaz are sooo much better and theyre not that much more than the bourjois eitha


----------



## User49 (Jul 7, 2009)

LOvely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_Thankyou everyone!!

Red ribbon- Good luck with buliding ur collection. stay away from the bourjois eye pencils ive fallen victim in the past.lol UD eyelinaz are sooo much better and theyre not that much more than the bourjois eitha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I bought two because I had money off vouchers..the colour pay off is terrible and they fade super fast..no wonder they haven't been very well advertised in the UK.  Plus, they hurt my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My next investment will be the UD liners.

I got some from Boots and they are much better but my current fave pencils are the ones by Stila, I never thought pencils could be that creamy..


----------



## x0besoz (Jul 7, 2009)

such a great collection for such a short time!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Yeah I bought two because I had money off vouchers..the colour pay off is terrible and they fade super fast..no wonder they haven't been very well advertised in the UK.  Plus, they hurt my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My next investment will be the UD liners.

I got some from Boots and they are much better but my current fave pencils are the ones by Stila, I never thought pencils could be that creamy.._

 
The bourjois 1z hurt my eyez 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ive never tried the stila 1z but after hearing so many good things about them i will defintley have to get some but i dnt kno of anywhere near me that sells stila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The UD liners are very creamy 2 id neva had a lina like it before so theyre my new love!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_The bourjois 1z hurt my eyez 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ive never tried the stila 1z but after hearing so many good things about them i will defintley have to get some but i dnt kno of anywhere near me that sells stila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The UD liners are very creamy 2 id neva had a lina like it before so theyre my new love!!_

 
Stila have stopped selling in the UK so America is the only place you can get them now but they are gorgeously easy to use.  You could even use them as an eyeshadow if you just buff it out a bit with your brush. 

The next thing on my list to buy is the UD Book of Shadows but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Stila have stopped selling in the UK so America is the only place you can get them now but they are gorgeously easy to use.  You could even use them as an eyeshadow if you just buff it out a bit with your brush. 

The next thing on my list to buy is the UD Book of Shadows but I can't find it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





about stila not selling in the uk anymore!!

Have you looked on ebay for UD book of shadows theyre was quite a few on the other day im sure they will still be some there!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 7, 2009)

D'oh! I totally forgot about ebay.

*Runs off to have a look*


----------



## Elusive21 (Jul 7, 2009)

What a beautiful collection - and you haven't even been collecting that long, wow! I love everything, especially the eyeshadows and the brushes.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elusive21* 

 
_What a beautiful collection - and you haven't even been collecting that long, wow! I love everything, especially the eyeshadows and the brushes._

 
Thankyou!! Most of my brushes were actually a present from my boyfriend a very nice present!!


----------



## SafarE (Jul 7, 2009)

wow i just love your make up collection the things i could do with that hehehe 
im glad youve got all the best stuff though cos atleast i can figure out what i wana buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 8, 2009)

wow ur collection is awsome..i love the UD stuff and MAC (of course)


----------



## MissResha (Jul 9, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## MarsG (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_Thankyou!! Most of my brushes were actually a present from my boyfriend a very nice present!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow you´ve done really well in what I consider to be a rather short time frame. Awesome collection! And your bf´s a keeper!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarsG* 

 
_Wow you´ve done really well in what I consider to be a rather short time frame. Awesome collection! And your bf´s a keeper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thankyou!! Yup hes definitly a keeper i have him to thank for most of my collection


----------



## Jishin (Jul 13, 2009)

I wish that I had that much makeup, and you're only collection since december? I'm collecting since January and I dont have such a big collection, its so pretty!


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. You have a great variety, I love all of your LE products!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 15, 2009)

this is an awesome collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im sure you're never boredd


----------



## Precious j (Jul 22, 2009)

You have a fantastic collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all your eyeshadows and palettes absolutely gorgeous


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2009)

amazing collection i love how big your brush collection is and youve got sooo much stuff in such a short amount of time im so jealous! x


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thankyou everyone


----------



## darklocke (Jul 25, 2009)

I am REALLY happy to see that I'm not the only one with a collection that's growing at the speed of light.. Great collection, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thankyou!! I would love to see your collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 25, 2009)

I love to look at collection of others. You have a great collection going on!!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG that's an awesome collection


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG that's an awesome collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I only started collecting in February 
2009 lol


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thankyou ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Leeleebell-Thankyou!! You have a wonderful collection also to say you've only been collecting for such a short amount of time


----------



## darklocke (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_Thankyou!! I would love to see your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't dared to open all the drawers at the same time yet, but I have taken pictures of my palettes though. Unfortunately I still have some refills in a drawer, and a lot of e/s to depot, but I'll update them as I go. Anyway, I will be back with pictures, and then you can see that we're quite alike.


----------



## UAE 143 (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a lovely collection, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd your MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 25, 2009)

You have a wonderful collection to play with!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 26, 2009)

Your collection is amazing!!! I'm loving the brushes!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2009)

You've got a great collection.


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I haven't dared to open all the drawers at the same time yet, but I have taken pictures of my palettes though. Unfortunately I still have some refills in a drawer, and a lot of e/s to depot, but I'll update them as I go. Anyway, I will be back with pictures, and then you can see that we're quite alike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know exactly what you mean it takes soo long too to take pics of everything!!I look forward to seeing your collection!!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 26, 2009)

love all of em!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thankyou very much ladies


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 8, 2009)

wow great collection in a short amount of time


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thankyou!!


----------



## elongreach (Aug 13, 2009)

Great Collection!


----------



## sherby2722 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Feb 11, 2010)

Lots of good stuff!


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 13, 2010)

omg i am jealous of your urban decay collection


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Feb 23, 2010)

aweosme collection


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 24, 2010)

Great stuff! mines about half the size, your brushes are amazing!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 24, 2010)

nice stash!


----------



## Manon (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice


----------



## lenchen (Feb 26, 2010)

love your collection!


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice collection! that's pretty big since december!


----------

